# MS Word 2007 error~!!! "Temp Environment Variable"



## Jellofastx2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how to fix this problem?
whenever I open up my microsoft word 2007 home edition, it pops up"


> Word could not create the work file. Check the temp environment variable


I am using an HP Pavillion dv9000 
Windows Vista Home edition (or the one above the basic edition)
Can someone respond as soon as possible? 
I have a paper to write and this problem is not helping me at all.
Thanks.

UPdate** - I found out that my microsoft word is missing a template called Building Blocks.docx

Location: C drive/program files/ Microsoft Office/ templates/ 1033

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of this template on any website or does anyone have it to send to me?


----------



## robjackson (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the same issue with the same error message and problem, but I haven't seen a response to this earlier question. 

I have gone to "Control Panel" > System > Environment Variables. Once there, I have no idea what to look for or what to edit. 

By the way, I just read on this forum that registry cleaners create problems. Perhaps my registry cleaner is the culprit. 

I have another problem that may or may not be related. When I attempt to install software online and/or from a CD, installation is aborted becuase my system is pointing to an H drive rather than my D drive.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jellofastx2 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah so i fixed this already. I just uninstalled ms word 2007 and then reinstalled it. I tried copying the whole MS OFfice folder from another computer and pasting it into mines but it did not work. And to do the paper, I used Microsoft works instead. Thanks for replying.


----------



## LenLeonard (Sep 3, 2009)

Jellofastx2 said:


> Hey does anyone know how to fix this problem?
> whenever I open up my microsoft word 2007 home edition, it pops up"
> 
> I am using an HP Pavillion dv9000
> Windows Vista Home edition (or the one above the basic edition)


I am using the HP dv6700. I am using Windows XP: it's a special installation. This problem seems to be a disease with the HPs. I haven't found a solution yet. I have uninstalled and reinstalled but the problem is still there.

I have another laptop of a different make and model and it has no problems.


----------



## DaveRochester (Nov 30, 2009)

I am also having a "temp environment variable" issue with Windows 7 home 64 bit using Word 2007 home edition on a trial basis. This issue comes up when when trying to add a saved word file to a "Browse" box for uploading. Any suggestions? Could it be because the files were created on an old XP PC with old Word software?
DaveRochester


----------

